# My pup's bark is weak and raspy!



## KJBoys (Jun 1, 2014)

Upon our return from vacation, we noticed immediately that our dog's bark wasn't the same. He sounds like he lost some of his barking voice. The person watching him during our vacation has 1 dog and is not sick to my knowledge. She did say that he barked a lot. He's acting normal and doesn't seem sick. Going to the vet tomorrow. Could he have a weak bark from barking too much?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Bichon always used to "lose her voice" after boarding because of all her barking. It will be back to normal in no time so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

He missed his family.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep, and I'd be leery leaving him there again.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

It sounds like your dog has laryngitis, which can be caused by excessive vocalization (barking). Have you left your dog with other people before for any length of time? Poor baby was missing his mama.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, he was probably barking. You might consider hiring someone to stay in your home the next time you travel. I have a daily dog walker and I use her to stay at my house when I travel. It's much better for the dog because they are comfortable in their own home.


----------

